# Interval - Can you cancel a reservation?



## AmyL4408 (Mar 10, 2006)

I made an exchange for Aruba Surf Club for April 30th.   If I can't go for medical reasons,  is there anything I can do other than loose my week?   Renting is not allowed....  

I guess the hard part is that at this moment, I don't know for sure that I can't go......   But it pretty much looks that way.

I was diagnosed with Lymphoma on Wednesday, I go to see an oncologist on Tuesday.   I don't know how long treatment will take.....    If I am not having treatments at that time, I really still want to go.


Someone had replied to my post about spending too much on my timeshare.  They said to "Seize the Day" because you never know what could happen.  Well it happened.

Amy


----------



## gmarine (Mar 10, 2006)

AmyL4408 said:
			
		

> I made an exchange for Aruba Surf Club for April 30th.   If I can't go for medical reasons,  is there anything I can do other than loose my week?   Renting is not allowed....
> 
> I guess the hard part is that at this moment, I don't know for sure that I can't go......   But it pretty much looks that way.
> 
> ...



I assume you didnt take II's optional insurance. If not then you can cancel and receive a cancellation replacment week which is good for one year. You do lose the exchange fee however.Good luck to you.


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 10, 2006)

You can cancel the week and lose the exchange fee.  You get a week back as replacement, but it may not trade like your original deposit.  You can also ask for a retrade and for another exchange fee you can get anything available on line.  I would call II and tell them about your situation and see what they do.  They would love to have that Aruba week back to give to someone else.


----------



## debraxh (Mar 10, 2006)

Sorry about your illness.

I only once cancelled a week with II and it was within 60 days of arrival, so the "replacement" week I was given was only good for bookings within 60 days.

Good luck.


----------



## LLW (Mar 10, 2006)

AmyL4408 said:
			
		

> I made an exchange for Aruba Surf Club for April 30th.   If I can't go for medical reasons,  is there anything I can do other than loose my week?   Renting is not allowed....
> 
> I guess the hard part is that at this moment, I don't know for sure that I can't go......   But it pretty much looks that way.
> 
> ...



Sorry about the Lymphoma. Best of luck to you.

At this time, since you are already within the Flexchange period, and you still want to go if you can, the deadline you will have to watch for is 14 days before check-in, when you can't cancel and get a replacement week back (I think - someone will correct me if I am wrong). If you cancel between now and 14 days before, you will lose the exchange fee and get a replacement week good for Flexchange. You will have one year to use it. If you cancel within 14 days, you will lose both the fee and the week.

During the Flexchange period, all weeks are supposed to have the same trade power, except a select few (e.g. Four Seasons Aviara and Franz Klammer Lodge) will still not allow low power trade ins, and your own week will still not allow low quality trade outs, if it has a quality filter.

Ask your oncologist about the timing of the treatment plan, and it is possible that you might still be able to go. Good luck on the treatment!


----------

